# Tomcat zeigt immer nur eine Seite



## Terrestrex (26. Nov 2009)

Guten Tag,
ich habe hier mit einen sehr komischen Verhalten zu tun und weiß einfach nicht mehr weiter.

Folgendes Sachverhalt.

Es soll ein Tomcat- Server auf Port 8080 laufen. (Auf einen PC mit WinXP-Pro-Sp3)
Dafür wurde die exe apache-tomcat-6.0.20.exe installiert.
Unter Umgebungsvariablen wurde 
CATALINA_HOME -> C:\Programme\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 6.0
JAVA_HOME -> C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_07
eingetragen. (Die Pfade stimmen -- ich habe es gerade nochmal kontrolliert).

Nun gebe ich unter Firefox (oder IE) die URL "localhost:8080" ein.
Es erscheint teilweise die Startseite von TOMCAT und ab dann nix mehr.
Teilweise, weil eine Grafik "Powered by Tomcat" nicht geladen wird und der Browser "wartet" auf localhost.
Da ich mir die "Examples" anschauen wurde, habe ich die mitinstalliert. 
Leider geht es nicht direkt, denn ich muss bevor ich ein Link anklicke der Tomcat-Server nochmal starten, dann wird die nächste Seite geladen und dann wieder nix mehr (bis zum Neustart).

Ich muss zugeben, dass meine Kenntnisse sehr gering sind und dass ich bis jetzt nichts vernünftiges ergoogeln könnte (oder nix was mir weitergebracht hätte). ;-(

Unter den Logs fand ich die Datei stderr_20091126.log mit folgenden Inhalt:


```
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: stop

Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: stop

	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:200)

	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:188)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:306)

	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:276)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:251)

	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(ClassLoader.java:319)

Exception in thread "main"
```


Ich weiß, dass die JVM funktioniert, da ich mit Eclipse keine Probleme habe.

Übrigens, Neuinstallationen des Tomcats waren bis jetzt Zwecklos.

Ich hoffe nun auf eure Hilfe und bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. 

Grüße

Terrex


----------



## maki (26. Nov 2009)

Zeig mal ein "frisches" Log.


----------



## Terrestrex (26. Nov 2009)

hi,
ich habe gerade alle log-Files gelöscht, der Server gestartet, die URL wieder eingegeben und gestoppt.

Diesmal schein nur in der log-Datei "catalina.2009-11-26.log" etwas eingetragen worden zu sein.


```
26.11.2009 18:00:57 org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener init
INFO: The APR based Apache Tomcat Native library which allows optimal performance in production environments was not found on the java.library.path: C:\Programme\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 6.0\bin;.;C:\WINDOWS\Sun\Java\bin;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\Programme\MiKTeX 2.7\miktex\bin;C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem;c:\programme\intel\wireless\bin\;c:\windows\system32\windowspowershell\v1.0;C:\Programme\MATLAB\R2007a\bin;C:\Programme\MATLAB\R2007a\bin\win32;C:\Programme\dSPACE\Exe;C:\Programme\dSPACE\Common\Bin;C:\Programme\dSPACE\dsdd\Bin;C:\Programme\dSPACE\MATLAB\tl\Bin;c:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server\100\Tools\Binn\;c:\Programme\Microsoft SQL Server\100\DTS\Binn\
26.11.2009 18:00:57 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol init
INFO: Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
26.11.2009 18:00:57 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load
INFO: Initialization processed in 503 ms
26.11.2009 18:00:58 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService start
INFO: Starting service Catalina
26.11.2009 18:00:58 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine start
INFO: Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/6.0.20
26.11.2009 18:00:58 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol start
INFO: Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
26.11.2009 18:00:58 org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket init
INFO: JK: ajp13 listening on /0.0.0.0:8009
26.11.2009 18:00:58 org.apache.jk.server.JkMain start
INFO: Jk running ID=0 time=0/31  config=null
26.11.2009 18:00:58 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
INFO: Server startup in 650 ms
```

Was für mich normal aussieht aber wenn's weiterhilft.

Ich habe es vorhin nicht erwähnt, weil ich dachte es sei normal aber, wenn der Server braucht ca. 60 Sec. um zu stoppen.

Grüße

Terrex


----------



## Terrestrex (2. Dez 2009)

Guten Tag,
last but not least: I got it ;P

Es lag an meine Firewall (Ashampoo), normalerweise meldet sie sich, wenn etwas blockiert wird, aber diesmal wohl nicht.

Der Teufel steckt echt in Detail.

Grüße

Terrex


----------

